# Fissidens zippelianus aka Zipper moss



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

at least the canadien moss is stil alive.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah, but if a plant does not grow after 3 Months,
it becomes nothing more than an algae magnet :icon_sad:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Sometimes it takes more than 3 months to moss to get acclimated..

But it seems you're right. I may attempt to get some from another source as well.

As for the trade. Don't worry about it now, this spring I might need a bit of moss when I redo my 55g so I'll let you know.

You seem to be regarding this as if I sent you solid gold  Which shows how good of a person you are to do this with and also why I decided just to reply here vs. PM so everyone would know.

But don't worry too much right now, seems like some moss is messing with your mind a wee bit too much. Give it some time. You know as well as I that the temps here are not the best as well at the moment!

-Andrew


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

_Neither a borrower nor a lender be; 
For loan oft loses both itself and friend, 
And borrowing dulls the edge of husbandry.
- from Shakespeare's Hamlet, 1603_

BTW, welcome to the 3,000 club roud:


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

The best I could get with it was it turned a lighter shade of green in the few months I had it in my tank. If there was any growth it was minimal at best.


----------



## Jens (Apr 21, 2006)

aqmagic's zipper moss does a little better in an emersed setup, better than AQ's fissidens splachnobryoides. It is stall in an low-tech tanks submersed, but green for properly 3 months now. So far only Fissedens fontanus did show growth for me.


----------



## soundtweakers (Oct 12, 2005)

I got to say my experience with aquaticmagic regarding their moss was a bad one, almost identical to yours. if you are interested in some good priced/awesome quantity fissident, I have a connection in Texas. pm me and I'll send you the link.

Billy


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I've actually grown aquaticmagic's zipper moss with out CO2 in a high light tank. It grew really well. Not sure what you are doing wrong. BTW this moss did not attach for me at all.


----------



## danistank (Sep 27, 2010)

spypet said:


> I've seen a few web sights talking about growing Fissidens zippelianus or Zipper moss submerged, but
> I'm having no luck with this stuff at all, despite having grown a dozen other moss types successfully.
> The first set was in a high 3wpg light tank, while the second set was kept in a moderate 2wpg tank.
> both tanks have soft water, neutral pH, low phosphate & nitrate, ~76F, and no moss eating animals.
> ...


Hi,I bought fontanus and plan to try this Zipp. I have had similar problems with it not thriving (turns brown instead of green) but I now hear that my higher pH (7.5+) and hardness and no CO2, are my problems. Another problem with mosses is what to do with their SS pad (in your previous picture) do you tank it off and put it on the driftwood directly? Sorry if this post is maybe out of order


----------

